# Photoshop and siggys



## Guest (Jul 15, 2005)

Could someone that uses photoshop walk me through the steps of how to create a siggy. I've been playing around with it and it's driving me insane. I usually use ps to just edit my digital photos but I'd like to get more creative with it.

Anyway, if anyone can help, please PM me. I'd be eternally grateful to you.


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Here is my aol messenger... (check pm box)

If you see me online...just ask...I will let you know if it is a good time,
without baby crying. 
I am not as good with photo shop as I am paint shop.
But I do know enough to get you started.


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2005)

Thanks! I just got around to checking in. I'll try to get with you sometime tomorrow.


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Woooo Hooooo....Great job!  
I am glad you like what you learned.
That was fun to share with you.  
You seem to know your way around the program pretty good already.

Let me know if you want to make another one anytime.
One thing I am wondering about...
it looks like your render cloud layer is on top of your cat...
If you have your cat on the top layer along with your text...
then your cat will be clear and not cloudy.


----------



## Tabassco (Jun 19, 2005)

BoscosMum said:


> Here is my aol messenger... (check pm box)
> 
> If you see me online...just ask...I will let you know if it is a good time,
> without baby crying.
> ...


*Dawn that is just like you always offering a helping hand! You're so polite and generous.*


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Amanda....WOW 8O 

You made a new sig...I love it!
You are a natural!!!
Your cut outs look really nice and smooth.

I cant wait to see what you make next!

Thanx Tabassco


----------

